# Omnisphere With Maschine + Stand-alone Hardware/DAW



## chimuelo (Nov 15, 2020)

Probably not popular here doing FreeStyle/HipHop/R & B.
But recently bought Trilian for Omnisphere and it’s an outstanding Bass Module capable of ANY sound plus many sampled Instruments with extraordinary sound quality and playability.

Maschine + is the latest NI Standalone DAW w/ the ability to play Kontakt instruments as well as older Kontakt Instruments for those in the know. It’s an incredible hardware DAW.

With Omnisphere I prefer a Multi using 2 x instances of Keyscape, and 2 x instances of Trilian which both remain loaded while a 5th instance of Omnisphere accepts PrgmChng messages for all of my synths.

Maschine + does all reversed or LoFi vocals, basically anything needed that cannot be performed Live.
NI has fantastic capabilities for drums and bass with excellent FX. But it outputs MIDI from any controller out of it’s MIDI/USB Ports, so I record Trilians Bass tracks as MIDI Notes in the NI hardware while monitoring the sound from my VST Host/DAW. Which can be Bidule, Reaper, Cubase or NI Maschine DAW software.

Live I play along with singers and a monster guitarist.

Its a live HipHop Kareoke group to save these tight fisted Casinos whose budgets went from 4.5k to 3k a week for groups.

At any rate Trilian is fantastic, full round and deep, and when mixed with 808 Drone kicks, and NI’s excellent drum samples, note repeats functions, clips, patterns, etc. It’s a huge advantage to doing current styles.

Not missing the real bass player and drummer. They don’t have the sounds needed for modern projects.

Thanks Spectrasonics.


----------



## pmountford (Jan 7, 2021)

Thanks for that @chimuelo. Interested to hear more of your thoughts on the Maschine+. Possibly looking for a live setup later in the year to add some percussion and control hardware synth (contemporary classical). Wanted something that integrated into the studio as well when not performing. Maschine+ looks like it ticks the boxes but not convinced I would need to spend that amount. Any reason for not going the Akai MPC One route with more ram, lower cost?


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 9, 2021)

I’ve got the AkaI MPC Live. Love the sounds but you’re pretty much handcuffed to the instrument, especially project/song load. But I’m learning how to chain songs to avoid menu diving. I’d rather chain from my controller though and automate these units.


----------



## pmountford (Jan 9, 2021)

chimuelo said:


> I’ve got the AkaI MPC Live. Love the sounds but you’re pretty much handcuffed to the instrument, especially project/song load. But I’m learning how to chain songs to avoid menu diving. I’d rather chain from my controller though and automate these units.


So for live use what do you use for sequenced backings? The Akai, Maschine+, laptop or synth/workstation?


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 11, 2021)

Maschine + handles all drums and parts I can’t play like a random portamento or SFX lick I can’t get to.

I’m finding myself playing more Left Hand Bass these days.
Auditions were with 5 vocalists, Drummer, bass, percussionist, 2 Guitars and me.

I actually bailed after that but the management backs the lead singer and rents out the small theater and lighting. Obviously the lady has musical knowledge and said if you think you can replace the excess guitar and vocals would you rehearse again? I told her I’ll replace the drummer, bass, guitars and vocals and made them smile at the second rehearsal.

I can understand s stage full of musicians and singers for a live funk band, but for the style of music I was learning had synth bass, not electric, and tons of vocal automations.

Now we use Maschine + for vocals, drums and other needed parts. The TC Voicerack and EHX256 Autotune/Vocoder.
The percussionist is a real pleasure to work with plus a visual bonus as she looks like an Amazonian Warrior with mad skills.

I didn’t want to tell anyone how to play because I didn’t choose the talent. All had skills but I had issues with players showing up unprepared. Our auditions were cover tunes by Mars, Khalid and Tamia, lots of synth bass. So I learned and created all presets needed. Crashing with a sloppy electric bass is most annoying. For example on 24 karat magic by Bruno Mars it’s a precise tight synth bass. I had it, bassist only needed to play it correctly but it was full of sustain and sloppy. Reminded me of a marching band version.

At least now we can work locally for excellent pay while waiting for the supposed “headliner” gigs, which seem to be nothing more than opening act slots. I know most folks out here in promotion so when they stopped by it was like an “oh you again” gathering. Last time in Februrary I was using the same theater and prepping for this large tribute gig. (boring) good pay though.

Maybe see if you like Akai’s free software which works with Live/One.
Or try and get NI’s software because I hear some folks can get it as it seems to help out in the sales.

Personally I find the Maschine + is super fast to use, record backing LoFi or autotune parts for playback. Definitely has the drum sounds.

My only beef seems to have a work around too. It’s turning everything into a song so one can start the unit manually, then it just plays for 90 minutes uninterrupted. Which I don’t like much.

Another BETA tester is telling me I can create necessary MIDI Rx in software then translate that to the hardware. This is what I want. To recall tunes via MIDI PrgmChng messages without having to fiddle around recalling songs manually.

Anyways, either unit works. Maschine + is better because you can do all bass and drums w/o a PC just to get things rolling.

I advise people to try one out. You get 30 days on either unit.


----------



## pmountford (Jan 11, 2021)

Thanks @chimuelo for this. Good to.hear how you're using it. Will look into the Maschine+ now if/when live project gets go ahead which I doubt will be for a few months yet.


----------



## Pier (Jan 11, 2021)

@chimuelo you have any video of those performances? I'm really curious what that sounds like.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 11, 2021)

If you’re referring to recordings of the automations for vocals, not yet.
But we’ll do live promos on a Midas board that syncs up with multiple cameras for demos and such.

It’s a combination of autotune and Vocoder where a blank zone on my K4 plays the harmony notes. Like the intro to 24k by BMars. It takes 2 separate MIDI Channels, then precise intervals from the keys and input from vocalists.

It’s lots of practice to get precision. But once achieved its smooth sailing.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 11, 2021)

pmountford said:


> Thanks @chimuelo for this. Good to.hear how you're using it. Will look into the Maschine+ now if/when live project gets go ahead which I doubt will be for a few months yet.


Totally understand about gigs. I moved here for two years of contracts in Feb. Lost all of them. But know people here doing Cirque shows. Then they went bankrupt. Guys got lucky with shows in Asia, but those spots were filled immediately and nobody is letting go.

Praying that we don’t see a huge spike from the New Years Super Spreader. That would be right around now.
Everybody from NYC, LA and the UK were here.

Guess we’ll see.
I’m so ready to return to work.
Never missed so many weeks in my life.
Probably play some crappy clubs at first.
Pay my dues all over again.

Good Luck Buddy


----------

